# Thorn explorer tandem on ebay



## Dave 123 (25 Nov 2015)

I know it should be in another section, but I felt this place would be more pertinent...... Could well be a bargain for someone-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/THORN-EXPLORER-TANDEM-/221948151467?hash=item33ad2406ab:g:gwMAAOSwp5JWUg6V

EDIT- I'm not linked in any way.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2015)

looks good at that price


----------



## e-rider (28 Nov 2015)

looks very small though


----------



## galaxy (15 Dec 2015)

Thats what my Mrs said


----------

